# My planted 55



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like a fun section, thought I'd share!

These pics are a bit old, there have been some minor changes since then.  Also tried to take them with different light; you can see different things.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice scaping. I wish I could get my fern to look that good. Nearly all of mine have holes, and browning on the tips. I'm assuming it is from the pesty snails that I'm combating.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a good number of snails in my tank as well. You may already know this, but if you get some shrimp (I have ghost shrimp in my tank), you can crush the shells of some of the smaller snails and the shrimp will quickly and happily scurry up to eat the goop. I personally can't stomach doing that. I've been lucky so far in that my snails haven't done much damage to my plants, but I watch it closely, and plan on getting some loaches if it becomes a problem in the future. I'm slightly concerned that they may disrupt some of the plants, but the root systems are pretty well-developed, and I've been told that loaches are more disruptive to newly planted tanks than established ones.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its very nice.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------

